# Baldur's Gate - überbewertet?



## DiogenesInDerTonne (7. Oktober 2011)

*Baldur's Gate - überbewertet?*

Wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt  die Diskussionen zu aktuellen Rollenspieltiteln zu durchforsten, taucht immer wieder ein Name auf: Baldur's Gate. Wie ein Banner wird dieser Titel von einigen in ihrem Kreuzzug gegen vermeintlich anspruchslose Rollenspielunterhaltung vorangetragen. Für viele steht BG offenbar für all die Tugenden, die von den bösen Entwicklerstudios dieser Tage feige verraten worden sind, nur um größere Käufermassen bedienen zu können. Und so wird auch mit der Überzeugung eines Muhajedin all jenen, die das vernichtende Urteil über DA2 und Andere nicht teilen, grundsätzlich die Fähigkeit abgesprochen ein RPG objektiv beurteilen zu können. Für eben einer dieser vermeintlich so "anspruchslosen Konsumenten" war für mich immer ein Kritikpunkt an DA2 überraschend. der an der Story und der Interaktion mit den Partymitgliedern (bzw. an diesen selbst). War dies doch was mir neben der Inszenierung an besagtem Spiel an meisten gefallen hat. Interessant wurde es da,, wo beide BG-Titel als Bispiel angeführt wurden, wie man es richtig mache. Nun wollte ich es endlich mal genau wissen. Ich hatte mich zwar bereits zweimal an BG2 versucht, ich war bereit meine mangelnde begeisterung damit zu erklären, dass man um der Handlung folgen zu können, schon den ersten Titel gespielt haben müsse. Also schnel Ebay aufgesucht und den ersten Teil besorgt.

Diesen spiele ich nun erst seit wenigen Stunden, aber meine Ernüchterung ist bereits dermaßen groß, dass ich mich ernsthaft frage, ob es sich lohnt überhaupt noch eine weitere Minute daran zu verschwenden. An der wohl leider für ein DD-Spiel zwangsläufigen klischeetriefenden Fantasy-Welt war ich ja bereits aus NWN gewöhnt. Auch daurauf die Kämpfe umständlicher und langsamer sind (was vermutlich eher den größeren Schwierigkeitsgrad ausmacht, als vermeintlich größere taktische Tiefe), hatte ich mich vorbereitet. Und die ohnehin eher spärliche Hintergrundmusik habe ich gleich am Anfang ausgeschaltet, um stattdessen den OST von Game of Thrones laufen zu lassen.

Aber gerade bei dem Punkt Charaktere und Geschichte, scheint es mir, dass das Bild was viele von BG haben, mehr von deren weit zurückliegenden Erinnerungen zehrt. Gelohnt hat sich die Spielerfahrung mit BG vielleicht eben schon deshalb, da für mich das weit verbreitete Vorurteil widerlegt wurde, dass Rollenspiele ohne (komplette) Sprachausgabe längere Dialoge gehabt hätten. Tatsächlich sind die Dialoge beispielsweise mit zu rekrutierenden Charakteren so knapp, dass sie dadurch bereits wieder unfreiwillig komisch werden ("Oh, wir sind Freunde deines Ziehvater. Tut uns wirklich leid, was mit ihm passiert ist, Hey, sollen wir dich begleiten? Was, du gehst nach Nashkell? Klar kommen wir mit"). Das ist vor allem deshalb ärgerlich, weil dies bisher die einzige Möglichkeit war mit meinem Partymitgliedern zu kommunizieren. Und auch der Rest der Geschichte schwappt eher vor sich hin, das Aufeinandertreffen mit alten Freunden meines Ziehvaters, schien den Entwicklern merkwürdigerweise nicht der passende Moment, wo ich etwas mehr über dessen vergangheit hätte erfahren können. Mein Charakter kam nicht einmal auf die Idee, die beiden zu fragen, ob sie wüssten was zur Hölle eigentlic los ist. 

Meine Hoffnung auf eine aufrichtige Antwort: Ändert sich das noch? Ist das vielleicht einfach nur der zähe Einstieg? Oder liegt der Wert von BG vielleicht doch eher im strengen DD-treuen Regelwerk?


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Oktober 2011)

Baldurs Gate 1 hab ich nie gespielt, Baldurs Gate 2 ist sicher aber noch ein Stück besser - ich persönlich bin damit aber auch nie so richtig warm geworden. Trotzdem ist die Partyinteraktion ganz gut, man muss aber natürlich auch sehen, dass die Spiele schon gut 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und in eigentlich jedem Aspekt veraltet sind. Wenn man also die heutigen Spiele gewöhnt ist, fällt besonders der Einstieg in sowas altes oft sehr schwer, ging mir bei manchen Spielen genauso. Icewind Dale hab ich beispielsweise nie durchgespielt, weil es irgendwann zu langweilig wurde, was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass hier der Fokus noch stärker bei den Kämpfen liegt und es deutlich weniger Story, Charaktere etc. gibt wie etwa bei Baldurs Gate.
Mein persönliches Highlight aus der damaligen Zeit ist ganz klar Planescape: Torment. Das hat tatsächlich sehr gute Charakterinteraktion, die man in den letzten Jahren vielleicht bei Dragon Age Origins hatte. Wenn ich die beiden vergleiche, fällt auch die Story auf - in Torment ist die unglaublich gut, in Dragon Age ist das doch nur wieder eine relativ langweilige Standardgeschichte. Selbst Mass Effect 2 hat eigentlich eine sehr kurze und relativ geradlinige Story, die Charaktere und einfach das Spielgefühl sind aber einfach sehr gut. 
Gerade das fehlt den heutigen (Rollen-)Spielen oft, dieses Gefühl, dass das gezeigte tatsächlich so sein könnte und alles glaubwürdig rüberkommt, die Welt einen hineinzieht. Die früheren Spiele wie BG2 oder PST haben das sehr gut umgesetzt, heute fällt einem der Einstieg aber durch die grafische Darstellung und das veraltete Spielsystem oft schwer, dazu kommt das der Einstieg für heutige Verhältnisse relativ langsam und langwierig ist. Wenn man nach ein paar Stunden aber drin ist, dann hat man ein wunderbares Spielerlebnis, dass es heute kaum mehr gibt.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei PST muss ich dir auf jeden Fall zustimmen. Auch wenn ich es bisher noch nicht durchgespielt habe. Normalerweise habe ich mit der Grafik älterer Spiele keine Probleme, bei PST tun mir aber die Augen weh. :/

Vllt. werde ich mir alternativ einfach mal durchlesen was in BG1 passiert ist und mich dann nochmal an BG2 versuchen.^^ Tatsächlich meine ich mich erinnern zu können, dass es in den ersten Spielstunden wesentlich mehr Interaktiongab, als bei BG1.

Ich muss dir aber in einem Punkt wiedersprechen: Die DA-Spiele kommen bei mir wesentlich glaubwürdiger rüber, weil die Charaktere da weniger in die Schablonen passen, wie "böser Nekromant", "naturverliebter Elf" oder "strunzdummer Barbar". Mir gefallen die neueren Bioware-Titel einfach besser als beispielsweise die NWN-Spiele, da die Charaktere offensichtlich vielschichtiger geworden sind.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

BG ist halt ein Oldschool-Rollenspiel, bei dem die Kämpfe sehr taktisch sind und vor allem: nach Regelwerk berechnet rundenbasiert, auch wenn es "optisch" Echtzeit ist. Viel Interaktion ist da aber nicht dabei, das war damals nämlich noch absolut unüblich. Bei BG2 war die Interaktion - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - sogar einer der Punkte, die sehr lobend hervorgehoben wurden, weil das damals neu war. Ich hab die Demo von Dragon Age 2 mal gespielt und fand es einfach viel zu hektisch, an sich nur HauDrauf-Kämpfe, dazu diese Schlauchartigen "Level". So was mag ich halt nicht. Mag sein, dass die Story und Interaktion mir sehr gefallen hätten, aber nach der Demo hatte ich keinen Bock auf das Spiel, das kam mir vor wie ein Konsolen-Asia-Fantasy Hack'n'Slay-Spiel... Bei BG kommt es viel mehr drauf an, eine gute Mischung bei der Party zu haben und die richtigen Zauber/Aktionen auszusuchen, und vor allem auch kommt es sehr drauf an, beim Levelaufstieg die Wahl der neuen Fähigkeiten sehr gut auszuwählen. An sich ist BG eben eher so wie es bei Dragon Age -Origins noch war.

Vielleicht ist es halt auch eine Mentalitätsfrage. Ich bin 36, vielleicht wollen jüngere Spieler einfach eher Spiele haben, bei denen immer was los ist und die Bewegungen schnell/hektisch, und wenn es mal behäbiger abgeht, langweilt es sie? 

Ich spiele lieber Rollenspiele wie BG, Neverwinterights, Drakensang oder DA-Origins als so was wie Gothic oder so. Vor allem bei Nicht-Party-basierten Spielen stört es mich, dass der Held im Grunde alles kann und man nur draufhaut und mal nen Zauber einstreut, es aber im großen und ganzen eher auf die Geschicklichkeit ankommt und nicht darauf, wie man seinen Charakter weiterentwickelt hat. Bei so was wie BG ist es wiederum auch so, dass Du selbst mit einem perfekt ausgebauten Charakter nicht weiterkommst, wenn der Rest der Party schlecht geskillt wurde - das gefällt mir eben auch.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (7. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, dass das BG etwas langsamer von den Kämpfen her ist habe ich erwartet und war im Grunde auch nicht mein Kritikpunkt. Und normalerweise würde ich auch ein altes Spiel nicht mit den Maßstäben vergleichen, die ich von gegenwärtigen Titeln. da dies aber meistens im positiven Sinne bei den Punkten Story und Charakteren immer wieder getan wird, habe ich nun mal einfach mehr erwartet. Ich kann deine Antwort also auch so interpretieren, dass sich im weiteren Spielverlauf bei diesen Punkt bei BG1 nicht mehr viel ändern wird.

Zu DA2: Die Demo ist wirklich nicht repräsentativ. Hätte ich zuerst die Demo ausprobiert, hätte ich womöglich ähnlich geurteilt. DA2 ist von den Kämpfen zwar tatsächlich schneller und flüssiger, aber besitzt auch bei den Schwierigkeitsgraden Hard und Nightmare durchaus taktische Tiefe. Vielleicht nicht im selben Ausmaß wie BG (wobei ich finde, dass die Kämpfe und Regelwerk einfach zu unterschiedlich um es zu verhleichen), aber definitiv nicht weniger als DA. Ansonsten gibt es natürlich berechtigte Kritikpunkte an DA2 (Schlauchlevel, Map-Recycling), aber ich finde, dass DA2 besser als sein Ruf und eine Wertung im 80er Bereich ist durchaus gerechtfertigt ist. Vor allem Story (die sich von den typischen Fantasy-Allerlei wohltuend abhebt), Insezenierung (die englische Synchronisation hat defintiv Filmqualität) und die interessanten und vielschichtigen Charaktere haben mich überzeugt. Aber jedem das seine.

Wo wir aber bei taktischer Tiefe waren: Ich persönlich finde, dass eine Party-Begrenzung von 4 Charakteren, einen eher zu mehr taktischem Spielen nötigt als die 6-Mann-Variante, da man sich bei nur 4 Leuten mehr über die Zusammensetzung der Party Gedanken amchen muss. Und außerdem ist es übersichtlicher.^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Oktober 2011)

Baldur's Gate 1 ist in der Tat kein Paradebeispiel für besonders tiefgreifende Interaktionen zwischen den Charakteren. Dieses System wurde erst im zweiten Teil richtig ausgearbeitet, wobei dann andere Dinge wegfielen, die ich eigentlich ganz nett fand, zB die "Leegebiete", die man auf den Weg zu relevanteren Orten durchreiste und in denen man kleinere Details oder Quests entdecken konnte.
Auch fand ich den Hintergrund der Figur, die man spielt, interessant, aber auch dort vor allem im zweiten Teil und dessen Addon, in dem man mit seinem Status endlich ein wenig "angeben" konnte. 

Ich persönlich empfinde die alten BG-Charaktere mittlerweile nicht mehr als tiefgründiger, als jene aus DA, denn Klischees werden in beiden Titeln bedient. Da spielt vielleicht doch eine gewisse nostalgische "Verblendung" eine Rolle, wenn man denkt, der öde Paladin oder die wehleidige Aerie aus Teil 2 wären weniger klischeehaft oder oberflächlich gewesen, als die Gruppenmitglieder der neueren Generation.

Gerade die Charaktere aus den neuen BioWare-Spielen empfand ich eigentlich immer als recht unterhaltsam und da ich gerade wieder Neverwinter Nights 2 spiele, weiß ich, dass gewisse Fehler nicht nur in den aktuellen Spielen zu finden sind.

So hat es mich ja irritiert, wie inkonsequent DA2 zum Schluss wird, aber bei NWN2 stand ich nun vor einem ähnlich "Problem":


Spoiler



mein chaotisch böser Charakter hat mit Bishop zusammen seine alten Gefährten zuerst getötet und dann zugelassen, dass der Oberbösewicht sie kurz darauf als willenlose Lakaien wieder auferstehen lässt. Anschließend wurde ein bestimmtes Gebiet an der Schwertküste von unserem kleinen Team der Vernichtung verwüstet. 
Im Addon sind meine bösen Taten vergessen und es heißt, mein Char hätte den Fürst der Schatten erschlagen. Das ist auch nicht sonderlich konsequent.



Es ist also eine etwas zwiespältige Geschichte.
Manche Dinge wurden in den modernen Titeln reduziert/ vereinfacht (ich vermisse zB ein wenig die Gesinnungen), aber gerade was Gruppendynamik betrifft, hat sich schon einiges getan, zum Positiven.


----------



## anjuna80 (7. Oktober 2011)

Baldurs Gate 1 ist sicherlich nicht DIE Rollenspieloffenbarung, aber es war halt zu seiner Zeit das Spiel, was das klassische Rollenspielgenre wieder belebt hat--> Große Spielwelt, Party, Charakterverwaltung... hatte aber auch einige Schwächen, die du zum Teil auch richtig erkannt hast- über die man aber damals gerne hinweggesehen hat.
Wenn derzeitige Rollenspiele mit den alten Rollenspielen verglichen werden, taucht aber immer nur BG2 und nicht BG1 auf.
Lies dir die Story von BG1 durch und fang direkt mit BG2 an. Man merkt einfach an allen Ecken und Enden (mit Ausnahme der Grafik), dass es allen anderen Party-Rollenspielen überlegen ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Oktober 2011)

Das folgende Bild zeigt einen der vielen Gründe, weshalb ich  Baldur's Gate 2, Dragon Age 2 immer vorziehen würde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Anfang von BG2 im Irenicus Verlies, zieht sich schon etwas hin, aber spätestens wenn man in der Stadt ist, ändert sich das.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (9. Oktober 2011)

Nyx-Adreena:

Ich denke gerade das Fehlen von Gesinnungen ist etwas was DA2 für mich glaubwürdiger gemach hat im Vergleich zu den bekannten DD-RPGs.^^ Das schöne an der Geschichte und den Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten in DA2 ist ja, dass man das ganze nicht mehr so leicht in "Gut" in "Böse" einteilen kann. Und aus dem selben Grund bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Charaktere in DA2 mehr Tiefe haben: Unbabhängig wie man sich selbst entscheidet, bleiben Anders und Ferris Positionen immer nachvollziehbar - selbst dann wenn sie sich gegen einen wenden.

anjuna80:

Das sollte ich wohl tatsächlich tun. Ich sollte wohl BG2 echt nochmal eine zweite, bzw. dritte Chance geben.^^ Und wer weiß? Vielleicht fiergibt sich ja im weiteren Spielverlauf eine Möglichkeit endgültig diese nervtötenden Hohlkopf Minsk persönlich los zu werden. ;D

MisterSmith:

Die Detailverliebtheit ist sicherlich ein guter Punkt. Bloß nützt mir das wenig, wenn der Rest nicht stimmt und umgekehrt kann ich darauf verzichten wenn mich das Gesamtkonzept 8wie bei DA2) überzeugt.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Oktober 2011)

DiogenesInDerTonne schrieb:


> ...
> Die Detailverliebtheit ist sicherlich ein guter Punkt. Bloß nützt mir das wenig, wenn der Rest nicht stimmt und umgekehrt kann ich darauf verzichten wenn mich das Gesamtkonzept 8wie bei DA2) überzeugt.


Es sind ja nicht nur die Details, auch beispielsweise die Erstellung des eigenen Charakters sucht meiner Meinung nach immer noch seines gleichen.
Das wäre jetzt ein weiterer Punkt der klar an BG2 gegenüber DA2 geht.
Aber mehr füge ich eventuell erst hinzu, wenn du schreibst das du BG2 nicht mehr spielst.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (9. Oktober 2011)

Haha, danke für die Rücksichtnahme.^^ Aber du hast Recht, der große Spielraum bei der Charakter-Kreation ist definitv ein Vorteil des DD-Regelwerks.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke man muss BG damals gespielt haben um es richtig zu würdigen, heute ist BG einfach überholt. Wir haben BG damals im LAN & Coop gespielt, da hat man ganz andere Erinnerungen an dieses Spiel.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (10. Oktober 2011)

Finde ich irgendwo eine ausführliche Zusammenfassung der Geschehnisse des ersten Teils? Die Wiki-Artikel auf Deutsch und Englisch sind etwas unbefriedigend in diesem Punkt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2011)

DiogenesInDerTonne schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena:
> 
> Ich denke gerade das Fehlen von Gesinnungen ist etwas was DA2 für mich glaubwürdiger gemach hat im Vergleich zu den bekannten DD-RPGs.^^ Das schöne an der Geschichte und den Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten in DA2 ist ja, dass man das ganze nicht mehr so leich in "Gut" in "Böse" einteilen kann. Und aus dem selben Punkt bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Charaktere in DA2 mehr Tiefe haben: Unbabhängig wie man sich selbst entscheidet, bleiben Anders und Ferris Positionen immer nachvollziehbar - selbst dann wenn sie sich gegen einen wenden.


 
Stimmt, das Gesinnungssystem gibt dem Ganzen gewisse Grenzen, gerade in Spielen wie Neverwinter Nights, in denen bestimmte Charakterklassen ihre jeweiligen Gesinnungen nicht verlieren dürfen, da sie sonst keine Ränge mehr aufsteigen können (zB. Druiden, die zwingend neutral bleiben müssen). 
Irgendwie gefiel mir das, aber die freiere Variante macht mir dennoch Spaß; sie ist auch etwas entspannter. 

Baldur's Gate 2 solltest du wirklich noch eine Chance geben, weil es nicht mehr ganz so "trocken" wie der erste Teil ist und ich ihn noch recht detailverliebt in Erinnerung habe. (obwohl das wieder einer gewissen nostalgischen Verblendung zuzuschreiben sein könnte)


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Also, ich finde nicht, dass man BG wirklich kennen MUSS, um BG2 zu spielen ^^  es kommen halt ein paar mal "alte Bekannte" vor und kleinere Bezüge zu Teil 1, aber essentiell wichtig ist es nicht.


----------



## Sukultan (10. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]
> Vielleicht ist es halt auch eine Mentalitätsfrage. Ich bin 36, vielleicht wollen jüngere Spieler einfach eher Spiele haben, bei denen immer was los ist und die Bewegungen schnell/hektisch, und wenn es mal behäbiger abgeht, langweilt es sie?
> 
> Ich spiele lieber Rollenspiele wie BG, Neverwinterights, Drakensang oder DA-Origins als so was wie Gothic oder so. Vor allem bei Nicht-Party-basierten Spielen stört es mich, dass der Held im Grunde alles kann und man nur draufhaut und mal nen Zauber einstreut, es aber im großen und ganzen eher auf die Geschicklichkeit ankommt und nicht darauf, wie man seinen Charakter weiterentwickelt hat. Bei so was wie BG ist es wiederum auch so, dass Du selbst mit einem perfekt ausgebauten Charakter nicht weiterkommst, wenn der Rest der Party schlecht geskillt wurde - das gefällt mir eben auch.


 
Ich bevorzuge auch die ruhigeren Rollenspiele und die Rollenspiele mit einer Party, wo die richtige Mischung an Charakteren für ein erfolgreiches Zusammenspiel wichtig ist.

Wir sind anscheinend beide "Oldschool-Rollenspieler". 

Momentan spiele ich "The Witcher". Das ist eine nette Alternative zu den ganzen Action- und Multiplayerspielen (Action spiele ich nur selten, Multiplayer nie), aber es ist für mich leider kein Ersatz für ein Rollenspiel mit einer Party.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Witcher fand ich gut, aber Witcher 2 ist mir an vielen Stellen auch zu "konsolig", zB der Kampf gegen diesen Riesen-Calmar, wo man dann im richtigem Moment Tasten drücken muss und zur richtigen Stelle ausweichen usw. und man dann teils 20 mal nachladen muss, weil man nicht versteht, warum es nun so oder so ausging...   ich hab es lieber, wenn der Kampfausgang wirklich NUR davon abhängt, welche Fähigkeiten und Zauber man wann einsetzt. Gut: dass man dann den Magier nicht da hinstellt, wo der Drache einen Feuerschwall hinsetzen kann, ist natürlich klar. Aber wenn es zu sehr zum Geschicklichkeitsspiel wird, ist es für nicht mehr so schön...


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Oktober 2011)

BG ist halt wirklich in die Jahre gekommen. Wer neuen RPGs gewöhnt ist, dem geht halt alles zu langsam. Ist halt Geschmackssache, der eine braucht Action, der andere Ruhe.
Genauso könnte man Fallout 1 mit Fallout 3 vergleichen, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Genau so werden Spieler in zehn Jahren die Spiele von heute nicht mehr so gut finden.
Die Sprachausgabe von heute kann man natürlich auch nicht mit der von damals oder den Texten vergleichen, klar klingt das heute ungewollt komisch.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der kompletten Story wird schwer.Ich glaube auch, dass sich bereits im 1ten Teil das Spiel teilweise veränderte, je nachdem welche Begleiter man dabei und auf seiner Seite hatte. Man wird von Sarevok praktisch aus Kerzenburg vertrieben und bekommt mit wie dieser den Ziehvater ermordet. Auf der Suche nach dem Mörder erlebt man nun D&D typische Abenteuer, die mehr oder weniger etwas mit dem Hauptplot zu tun haben. 

Spoiler ahead: 

Im Endeffekt stellt sich herraus, dass der Hauptcharakter ein Halbgeschwister des Oberbösewichts Sarevok ist, welcher wiederum ebenso wie der Hauptcharakter Kinder des Gottes Bhaal sind. Danach setzt bereits BG 2 ein.

Dem solltest du wirklich eine Chance geben, allerdings, wenn du eher auf reine Action wie in DA2 stehst, was die Kämpfe angeht, dann solltest du hier den Schwierigkeitsgrad nach unten setzen. Das Spiel ist wesentlich taktischer was die Kämpfe angeht. Schon im Normalen Modus gibt es Friendly Fire bei Flächenzaubern. Die Sache ist einfach, dass in dem Spiel nicht nur die Hauptquest nett gemacht ist, sondern auch in nahezu alle Nebenquest ähnlich viel Liebe zum Detail gesteckt wurde. Es gibt sogar Quests, die nichtmal im Journal verzeichnet werden, bzw als abgeschlossen gelten, wenn man aber aufmerksam mitgelesen hat, kann man die noch vollständig zu Ende bringen. Man muss halt auch wissen, dass es keine Questmarker gibt, soweit ich weiß, was dazu führt, dass man manche Einträge des Journals doch etwas genauer lesen muss. Das ist auch das, was alteingesessene Rollenspieler heute oftmals vermissen. Bei neueren tendiere ich dazu mir kaum die Sachen anzuhören oder durchzulesen, weil mich der nächste Marker eh an den Bestimmungsort führt und meistens muss ich dort sowieso nur X Gegner erledigen oder X Wildschweinschwarten mitbringen.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (12. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal danke für die Zusammenfassung.

Allerdings komme ich mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Normal" ganz gut klar. Nur das ich jedes mal rasten muss um Zauber wieder aufzuladen, nervt ein wenig. Wobei ich denke, dass du DA2 Unrecht tust. Es ist immer noch ein Party-Rollenspiel und auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe "Hard" ist für einen durchschnittlichen Spieler wie mich durchaus fordernd. "Action" findet man nur in soweit, als dass viele Dinge schneller von statten gehen; die Animationen sind halt flüssiger, wodoruch der Kampf automatisch schneller wirkt, dennoch wird man nicht umhin kommen regelmäßig im Kampf das Spiel zu pausieren. Und das sich die Party nach einem Kampf grundsätzlich wieder selbst heilt ist schlicht eine sinnvolle Wegverkürzung - in BG2 muss ich halt statdessen nach jedem Kampf rasten.

Tatsächlich ist DA2 vom Kampfssystem gar nicht mal so unterschiedlich von DA oder von NWN2 (ehrlich gesagt finde ich es sogar anspruchsvoller als NWN2). Und was die Questmarker angeht, komme ich zwar auch ohne die klar, aber vestehe ich nicht wirklich, wie das fehlen eines eben nützlichen Features ein Vorteil gegenüber neueren Spielen sein soll. Dass du dir die dialoge nicht anhörst ist ja deine Entscheidung (ich denke gerade da verpasst man bei DA2 viel) und nichts was dir vom Spiel aufgezwungen wird, nur weil es Questmarker gibt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. Oktober 2011)

DiogenesInDerTonne schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist DA2 vom Kampfssystem gar nicht mal so unterschiedlich von DA oder von NWN2 (ehrlich gesagt finde ich es sogar anspruchsvoller als NWN2). Und was die Questmarker angeht, komme ich zwar auch ohne die klar, aber vestehe ich nicht wirklich, wie das fehlen eines eben nützlichen Features ein Vorteil gegenüber neueren Spielen sein soll. Dass du dir die dialoge nicht anhörst ist ja deine Entscheidung (ich denke gerade da verpasst man bei DA2 viel) und nichts was dir vom Spiel aufgezwungen wird, nur weil es Questmarker gibt.


 
Dazu muss ich zugeben, dass ich DA2 nicht einmal angespielt habe. Mir haben die Playthroughvideos gereicht. Ich fand es stinkend langweilig. Auch die Story teilweise. Das ist aber eine persönliche Meinung. Mich hat bereits der vorgefertigte Charakter bei einem Gruppenrollenspiel schwer gestört. Bisher fand ich in diesem Bezug nur The Witcher gut und das ist kein Gruppenspiel.
Was die Questmarker angeht: Ich finde halt einfach, dass man einfach nicht mehr so wirklich in das Abenteuer eintaucht, wenn man komplett an die Hand genommen wird. Ich bin einverstanden, wenn einem gesagt wird: "Hey hier in dieses Gebiet musst du", aber wenn man dann teilweise bis zum Questrelevanten Gegner durchgelotst wird, ist das mir zuviel. Es lädt mich einfach nicht mehr so sehr zum entdecken ein. Ich habe viele Quests in BG2 nur gefunden, weil ich wegen einer anderen mich durchfragen musste. Es ist mir einfach zu verwässert. Und das Problem an der Sache ist auch noch, das mir die Quests, jetzt im spezuellen DA2, doch äußerst lieblos vorkamen. Es gab solche auch bei BG2, aber die Mehrheit war gut gemacht. Sicher man hat ab und an auch einfach nur einen Dungeon bis zum Endgegner geräumt, aber es kam und kommt mir (spiele es zur Zeit nebenher mal wieder) einfach netter vor. Waffen, die ich finde haben Seitenlange Geschichten, die Charaktere sind teilweise sehr tiefgründig ausgearbeitet, etc pp. Zum Unterschied zu DA ist es bei BG2 auch so, wenn ich auf einen Magier treffe, ist Vorsicht geboten. Die können meine Gruppe mit nur 2 Zaubern auslöschen. Bei DA spammten die mich nur mal maximal mit Feuerbällen zu und rannten dann einfach mal weg. Hab also im Prinzip einen meiner Gruppe abgestellt dem Magier des Gegners hinterherzurennen, so dass der nicht zaubert und der Rest kloppt wie blöd auf die anderen ein. Aber das ist vllt auch dem Zaubersystem geschuldet. In BG2 gabs noch so Späße wie Zeitstopp und Kettenzauber. Klar musste man immer raste, was auch schon nerven konnte. Aber darum hatte man ja auch noch seine Notfallschriftrollen dabei  Ein guter Magier ist vorbereitet. 
Also auf Hard habe ich die DA Spiele (Origins und Addon) nicht gespielt, was aber der Konsolenfassung, die ich hatte geschuldet war. Da macht das Kampfsystem einfach keinen Spaß. Auf Normal kann man da locker mit nur einem Charakter durchkommen. 
NWN2 ist auch nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra, aber wenn man das Rollenspielmäßig zu Zweit im netzwerk zockt, dann gab es da schon anspruchsvolle Kämpfe, die wir auch auf normal des Öfteren pausieren mussten. Ich hab zudem einen Hexenmeister gespielt, was in den unteren Stufen doch sehr schwer sien kann. Später allerdings, war ich derjenige, der die Gruppe regelmä´ßig vor der Extermination gerettet hat.
Und genau da komm ich mir halt bei neueren Spielen ein wenig verarscht vor: Entweder ich bin gleich der Superheld oder ich werd nie zu sowas (Oblivion). Mir fehlt die Charakterprogression im Speziellen. Selbst bei NWN2, was ja zu den neueren zählt, fand ich das gut gemacht. Hab ich am Anfang noch Probleme mit Kobolden, werden die nachher, sollte man auf sie treffen, mit einem Fingerschnippen aus dem Weg geräumt. Bei DA2 kam es mir in den Videos auch so vor, das die Zauberer in der eigenen Gruppe teilweise von Anfang an einfach die Überhexer sind ^^


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (12. Oktober 2011)

Du musst offenbar einem Irrtum aufgesessen sein. In DA2 kann man genauso wie im Vorgänger das Aussehen seines Alter Ego nach Belieben variieren. Lediglich die Stimme ist vorgegeben - was aber der cineastischen Insezenierung sehr zuträglich ist.

Gut, ich verstehe deine Einwände gegen Questmarker, halte aber dieses Detail aber immer noch nicht wirklich für relevant - ich hab's nie wirklich gebracuht, aber es hat mich nie wirklich gestört. Das ist aber sicher auch eine Geschmacksfrage.

Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass in DA2 die Nebenquests nicht allzu dolle sind - schon allein da es so gut wie keine gibt. Dafür hat man sich offensichtlich mehr auf die Hauptquest konzentriert und ich bin immer ncoh der Meinung, dass dieser außerordentlich gut gelungen ist. Weniger ist eben manchmal und mir ist ein Spiel mit spannender Hauptquest, aber ohne detailverliebte Nebenquests lieber, als ein Spiel wie Oblivion, dass zwar sich viel Mühe bei den Nebenquests gibt, aber dafür eine sehr durchwachsene Hauptquest hat. Widersprechen muss ich dir aber eindeutig bei der Tiefe derGeschichte und der Charaktere. Gerade bei BG2 muss ich sagen, dass die Charaktere meistens noch zu stark in den gängigen Klischeees gefangen, was sich vor allem daran liegt dass das D&D-Universum mit seiner klaren Einteilung in Gut und Böse da auch wenig Freiraum lässt. Das was mich an DA2 am meisten fasziniert hat, war dass man egal wie man sich im Laufe der Geschichte entschedet, immer das Gefühl hat grundsätzlich im Recht sein. Auch die Charaktere gewinnen dadurch an mehr Tiefe, selsbt an dem Punkt wo sie sich gegen einen wenden, kann man deren Handlungen noch nachvollziehen. Man hat nicht mehr wie noch in NWN2 solche Typen die nach dem Motto "Ha, ich bin böse, deshalb tue ich böse Sachen!" handeln.

Was das Balancing angeht, handelt es sich, denke ich, wieder um eine geschmacksfrage, wobei ich zumidnest in DA2 mit den Qunari-Zauberern und Blood Mages teilweise arge Probleme hatte.

Die Charakter-Prozession in DA2 fand ich eigentlich in Ordnung. Zudem waren die Bosskämofe teilweise sher fordern, da konnte man tatsächlich nicht einfach draufloskloppen und Heilzauber hinterherschicken, sondern musste sich teilweise für die einzelnen Phasen des Kampfes detailierte Taktikten ausarbeiten (gerade der Boss in den Deep Roads war ein Höhepunkt des Spiels). Aber ich denke das mit der Schwierigkeiststufe "Nightmare" selbst BG2-Veteranen zumindest unterhaltet werden sollten.

Zum Überhexer: Ich muss schon zugeben, dass es mir in DA2 mehr Spaß macht einen Zauberer zu spielen als noch in NWN2 oder DA, was aber sicher auch daran liegt, dass die Zauberer inzwischen beeidnruckeender sind und man als Zauberer inzwischen auch schneller reagieren kann. Wobei ich gerne zugebe, dass das DD-Regelwerk für zauberer mehr Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten offenhielt, dafür musste man sich aber erst mühsam reinarbeiten (zumindest kam mir das so vor). Ich denke dieser Punkt ist auch vor allem eine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja bei der Einarbeitungszeit hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich glaube, das ist es auch was Neulinge bei diesem Spiel etwas abschreckt. 

Zu DA2 kann ich wie gesagt nur das erzählen, was ich jetzt bei den Playthroughs mit Kommentar gesehen habe und naja das sah halt für mich mehr nach Diablo aus  Spawnende Gegner am laufenden Band fand ich doof. Gut aber vllt lag das auch an dem Spielstil des Spielers. Wenn man sich Taktiken überlegen musste, dann finde ich das gut. Wie gesagt, was mich aber auch bei den meisten neueren Spielen nervt, ist das ständige mitleveln von Gegnern. Wenn ich zu diesen Bossfights antrete, ist es meistens egal, ob ich davor für Erfahrungspunkte zig Nebenquest gemacht habe oder nicht. War bei BG2 zum Beipsiel nicht so. Man hat einen Drachen einfach nicht mit Level 5 plattgekrieegt. Kam man später mit Level 12/13 oder höher, lag es gut im Bereich des Möglichen. Wie das jetzt be DA2 war kann ich nicht beurteilen, kam mir aber auch so vor.

Gut an der Haupstory kann man wohl nicht rummäkeln, aber warum schleichen sich dann so WOW Nebenquests in ein Singleplayerspiel ein? Ich gebe zu, dass auch nicht jede Nebenquest von BG2 das Non plus Ultra war, aber bei den meisten hatte man schon da mehrere Möglichkeiten die Quests zu lösen. Wie gesagt einige haben mich noch Jahre später beschäftigt, als ich auf die Idee gekommen bin ein wenig mehr nachzuforschen.

Ich dachte tatsächlich Hawke wäre auf die Rasse Mensch beschränkt? Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann natürlich mein Fehler.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (15. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann habe ich dich missverstanden, ich dachte du meinst das Äußere des Alter Egos. Ja, die Rasse ist auf Menschen beschränkt (ich dachte du meinst einfach das äußere erscheinungsbild). das ist eine Design-Entscheidung mit seinen Vor- und Nachteilen, einer der Gründe war wohl, dass sie so dessen Familie als wichtigen Bestandteil der Geschichte integireren konnten (einen Zwergenkind in einer Familie von Menschen würde in der Tat etwas merkwürdig wirken). 

DA2 ist sicherlich nicht so komplex wie BG2 - aber auch längst nicht so simpel und stumpf wie Diablo. Es gibt auch Raum zwischen diesen beiden Extremen.^^ Ich vermute auch nachdem was du mir erzählst, dass du vermutlich die Videos vom Prolog gesehen hast, die tatsächlich recht eintönig sind. Das eigentliche Spiel entwickelt sich eigentlich erst ab der Ankunft in Kirkwall. Zu den Nebenquests: Ich hatte ehrlich gesgat nicht den eindruck, dass bei DA2 WOW-Quests überhand nahmen, die meisten (mit der Hauptgeschichte verknüpften) NQ waren eigentlich sehr gut erzählt und Entscheidungsfreiehit gab es auch - überhaupt ist die Entscheidungsfreiheit im Laufe der Handlung und bei den Quests einer der Stärken DA2. 

Ich lese gerade, dass es bei DA2 anscheinend auch level scaling gibt, aber wohl in einer eher moderaten Variante. Muss aber sagen, dass ich auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe "Hard" davon nichts mitbekommen habe. Also es ist zumindest nicht so schlimm wie in Oblivion.


----------



## Sukultan (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir DA2 auch nicht gekauft, - obwohl ich DA sehr gut finde - nachdem ich mir Gameplay-Videos angesehen habe. Die Änderungen haben mich so enttäuscht, daß eine Anschaffung für mich nicht mehr in Frage kommt.

Einen Magier zu spielen hat mir bei DA gut gefallen. Im Vergleich zum meiner Meinung nach erheblich zäheren Zaubererleben in "Das schwarze Auge: Drakensang" (da ich das "Das Schwarze Auge" nie in der Paper&Pen-Version gespielt habe, kann ich nicht beurteilen, wie dicht Drakensang am Regelwerk ist).


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (16. Oktober 2011)

Sukultan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir DA2 auch nicht gekauft, - obwohl ich DA sehr gut finde - nachdem ich mir Gameplay-Videos angesehen habe. Die Änderungen haben mich so enttäuscht, daß eine Anschaffung für mich nicht mehr in Frage kommt.



Welche Änderungen denn konkret? Und vor allem warum (veränderung muss ja grundsätzlich nichts Schlechtes sein)? Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass man aus den Gameplay-Videos (sofern sie diesen Namen überhaupt verdienen), die zumindest ich bisher gesehen habe, wenig bis gar nichts vom eigentlichen Spiel mitkriegt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir das tatsächlich bis fast zum Ende angeschaut. Bei Teil 86 oder so hab ich aufgehört  Man merkte auch dem Spieler auf die Dauer an, dass er nicht mehr so richtig Lust hatte. Naja wenn ich es mal als Budgetversion sehe und ich bis dahin einen Rechner habe, auf dem ich das spielen kann, tue ich es mir vllt doch noch an


----------



## McTrevor (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe erst vor kurzem wieder Baldurs Gate 2 durchgespielt und da ist nichts mit nostalgischer Verblendung. Im Schnitt alle zwei Jahre spiele ich es mitsamt Addon und ich entdecke bei jedem Durchgang neue taktische Möglichkeiten bei verschiedenen Gegnern. Und auch ein vollkommen anderes Spielerlebnis je nach Gruppe, mit der man unterwegs ist.

Wie bereits gesagt wurde, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad hier deutlich höher als bei heutigen Spielen und man ist gezwungen sich deutlich mehr reinzufuchsen. Ich kann verstehen, wenn das für Regelwerkneulinge eine hohe Einstiegshürde darstellt, aber wenn man das Spiel dann meistert, wird man für das Engangement belohnt. 

Gegner, die mitleveln sind für mich eine der schlimmsten Erfindungen in neueren Spielen. Früher hat man sich bei zu mächtigen Gegnern eine blutige Nase geholt und der eigene Ehrgeiz wurde dadurch erst angestachelt. Und wenn man dann mit mächtigeren Charakteren und angepasster Taktik den Gegner Staub fressen läßt, wird man zurecht ein bischen mit Stolz erfüllt. Um diese Erfahrung wird man meiner Meinung nach bei mitlevelnden Gegnern betrogen.

Was die Partyinteraktion angeht, wird Baldurs Gate 2 immer wieder hervorgeholt, weil es hier das erste mal sehr erfolgreich und konsequent umgesetzt wurde. Romanzen in der Party (nicht zwingend mit dem Hauptcharakter selbst) aber auch Kämpfe bis auf den Tod innerhalb der Party (auch nicht zwingend unter Beteiligung des Hauptcharakters) war man vorher halt nicht gewohnt.

Und was die Klischeehaftigkeit angeht noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Die Gesinnung böse im AD&D Regelwerk entspricht eigentlich nicht unbedingt dem Wortsinn böse sondern ist am ehesten mit egoistisch zu übersetzen. Je nach Untergesinnung (rechtschaffen, neutral, chaotisch) wird dann nochmal unterschieden, wie weit bereit zu gehen der betreffende Charakter ist, um seinen eigenen Vorteil zu suchen. Es gibt also deutlich mehr als den "guten" und "bösen" Stereotyp in Baldurs Gate. 

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## JCFR (25. Oktober 2011)

Hmm... ist Baldur's Gate überbewertet? 
Nach heutigen Maßstäben wahrscheinlich... aber für damals war es ein außergewöhnliches RPG. Es hat spaß gemacht, einfach nur den Komentaren deiner Truppe zuzuhören, so lebendig wirkten diese damals. Es machte die Spielwelt weniger Austauschbar und generisch. 
Hinzu kam ein anspruchsvolles charaktersystem. Man konnte wirklich viele Kleinigkeiten bei seinem Helde bestimmen... die allerdings spielerisch auch nur wenig Einfluss hatten (z.b. Völkerwahl).
Das Kampfsystem war in Ordnung, litt allerdings auch unter dem hohen Schwierigkeitsgrat. Abgesehen von Gothik gibt es wohl kein Spiel, in dem ich so viel Gegner-Pullen betrieben habe. 
Auch nervig war, dass man häufig nicht genau erklärt bekam, wie oder wo man eine bestimmte Quest erfüllen musste... oder wer die Quest-geber sind. 
Die Story war gut, wenn auch bei Weitem icht so episch erzählt, wie es heutzutage Titel wie MAss Effect 2 oder Dragon Age machen. 
Alles in allem ein solides, gutes RPG für Leute mit ein wenig Leidenfähigkeit. 

Baldur's Gate 2 war in allem (bis auf Grafik) besser als sein Vorgänger und nach meiner Meinung ein bis heute unerreichter Meilenstein. 
Wieso? Ein Wort: Wiederspielwert! 
So viele gute und abwechslungsreiche Nebenquests, Klassenspezifische Quests für JEDE Klasse, bessere Ausrüstung, die Möglichkeit seinen alten Helden zu importieren... und VOR ALLEM wieder die NPCs. 
In keinem einem anderen SPiel ist mri meine Truppe so ans Herz gewachsen (allerhöchstens ME2). Nicht nur wegen den Audio-Kommentaren, sondern weil die NPCs diesmal auch völlig unerwartet von sich aus Gespräche begannen - sowohl mit dem eigenen Helden als auch untereinander. Sie stritten, diskutierten und fragten EInen häufig nach der Meinung. 
Unvergessene Augenblicke: Imoen fragt Minsk nach einem eigenen Hamster,  Hamster Boo spricht zu Minsk, Jaheira und Viconia zoffen sich, Viconia bietet an, ihre Gesinnung zu ändern und die urkomischen Gespräche mit Teufelchen Cespensar. 
Außerdem war es möglich eine Romanze mit einem der NPCs anzufangen. Mein Favorit nach wie vor: Viconia. 
Die Dunkelelfin war einfach eine selbstbewusste Powerfrau mit einem Hauch Famme Fatale. 
Aerie's geweine ging mir schon nach kurzer Zeit auf den Sack und Jaheira... war so steif und streng - für mich immer mehr eine Mentorin als Partnerin (vor allem da sie ja erst zu Beginn von BG2 ihren Gatten verliert).
Die einzigen Kritikpunkte an BG2: Das Magiesystem ist unübersichtlich unter aller Kanone , der Schwierigkeitsgrat ist noch mal 'ne Stufe höher (Leichname, Drachen, Vampire... und Demigorgon - Hate you!)  und die Grafik war... veraltet - um es freundlich zu sagen. 
Vom inhalt her gibt's aber bis heute nix gehaltvolleres als BG2!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. Oktober 2011)

Volle Zustimmung für den Vorredner JCFR ! BG II ist eines von sechs CRPG seit 2000, welche die 90 oder mehr erreichen und würdig sind, die besten CRPG seit 2000 zu sein (die anderen: Kotor, Gothic 2, Deus Ex, Diablo 2 - falls überhaupt zu dem Genre gehörend und Planescape Torment, das am 03.01.2000 erschien).

Nach wie vor ist die Story eines guten Fantasyromans würdig (Nietzsche - Zitat); die Charakterinteraktion war damals einzigartig und ist heute immer noch beispielhaft (denn wo beginnen die Partymitglieder von sich aus schon Gespräche, nicht nur mit dem Hauptcharakter ?), die Quests mitreißend und mindestens mit einer kleinen Geschichte verbunden. Dazu kam das bewährte D & D (erstmals in neuer Version, sehr komplex, aber auch vielfältig). Rätsel gab es nicht so viele wie in Planescape, dafür aber mehr spannende und taktische Kämpfe.

Es zahlt sich aus, die BG - Reihe von Teil 1 zu beginnen. Die Geschichte wird deutlicher (auch wenn BG 2 im Vorspann noch einmal kurz zusammenfasst), die Bindung an die Partymitglieder größer. Bioware ist es gelungen, echt wirkende, teilweise klassische (Arche-)Typen einzubauen, deren Schicksal dem Haupthelden/Spieler nicht egal sein wird.

Kein Nachfolger hat es erreicht, diese Klasse zu erreichen. NWN sollte schon das BG 3 werden und ist gescheitert. DA sollte es dann wieder werden und war zwar das beste CRPG 2009, ist aber auch nicht an das original herangekommen. Dazu war die Geschichte zu klischeehaft, die Level (Zwergenunterwelt) teilweise zu monoton und die Quests auch nicht immer gelungen.


----------



## Schlontzi (10. November 2011)

also bg2 habe ich auch ewig gespielt. es gibt einfach so viele möglichkeiten die manmachen kann. hier noch ne nebenquest, da nochmal, neue gruppenmitglieder finden, tolle items suchen. hat alles wahnsinnig viel spaß gemacht.

ich kann übrigens jedem der bg mag und sich nciht nur auf dungeons and dragons steht mal fallout empfehlen. teil 1 und 2 waren und sind auch enorm gute spiele die mit total viel witz und geilen ideen die kalten weihnachtstage vorbeifliegen lassen!


----------

